# Any Scandinavians here?



## Saetherhaug (Dec 31, 2016)

As the name of the thread asks; are there any Scandinavians out there?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Saetherhaug said:


> As the name of the thread asks; are there any Scandinavians out there?


My Grandfather came over from Norway. His name was Sather, although the spelling was probably changed. I remember going to events at his Sons of Norway lodge when I was young. Lots of food and dancing, and everyone in Scandinavian dress. Great times, and a great man.


----------

